# Older RV personal website



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

in case anyones interested.. (the few of us with oldies )

here


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi John

Nice site

stew


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Stew..

think my luton wil have the same problems at that one  dont want to look...

(interior work section)


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

That's a great site, John, really enjoyed it. That Lindy sure has a heck of a lot of character - lovely looking RV, and all credit to you for keeping her in such good shape.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Mike

but  its not mine (or my site) , mine is similar (a Midas) ... just came across the site while looking for something 

thanks anyway tho


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

> think my luton wil have the same problems at that one dont want to look...


John, that's NOTHING!

Ours was much worse frankley but not really that bad to sort esspecially as we don't have the luxury of a barn (on wish list though).
Usually rules apply, the longer you leave it the worse it will be.

Si.

PS, yes interesting site favorited (new word?) for better look later.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Very good site.
Enjoyed reading that


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

great 

Si, what can you tell me about the structure of the luton? I mean what keeps me up at night? (apart from cheap red wine ) :? oh and MHF

is it just board that we lie on, is there any strength in the sidewalls, any metal joists?

Ta J


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Structure will most likely be wood and there will be interconnections and interactions between the side walls, van roof (Chevy bit ) a bed framework and the board itself. There will also be the issue of the external (ali?) body work of the habitation bit, no structural issues per say but that's the bit that keeps you dry.
First thing to do is have a look and see what's what, and go from there.
The been there, done that etc etc doesn't make me an expert but feel free to PM/post if you need and as always you will find Linda very helpful for suitable sealants etc. The wood is well wood so a decent builders yard will sort you out, as it were.
Be carefull with the outer body panel, if it is as I suspect ali it will be VERY thin, like a stanley will cut straight through it with scary easy! 8O


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Si

I am 99% its all fibreglass outer?


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Fiber glass good, just go gently.


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

*Oldies?*

Hi John, just arrived back from a short break and catching up on new posts (new to me that is) anyway that was very interesting reading, I would like my Dodge to be in as good a condition as those Lindys I have been looking at, luckily for me the wife (Mal, short for Marilyn, not Malcolm) seems happy enough with what we have, and we are certainly enjoying ourselves at the shows. Keep looking for these good sites and thanks for sharing with us. Mick.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Mick 

keep in touch
J


----------

